# Nature's Garden



## Lindy (May 19, 2009)

I just received a large order of FO's from this company and I am pleased with the service, pricing and product......

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com


----------



## heyjude (May 20, 2009)

That's good to know Lindy. I haven't ordered from them, but have been thinking about trying them. Thanks!    

Jude


----------

